# John Lennox and the new atheists



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;q37gioZkiLI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q37gioZkiLI[/video]

You might appreciate this critique of the new atheists by my fellow Ulsterman, Professor John Lennox.

N.B. I would not necessarily endorse everything he says.


----------



## rookie (Dec 27, 2013)

I know Ravi Zacharias also has a definition for them as well. I can't watch this video from work, will check it out when I get home.


----------

